# Restoration shop



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

I need to find a restoration shop here in Orange County, CA. for body and paint restoration. Can anyone help


----------



## Keith67 (Jan 7, 2005)

I may have a few leads on a shop for you. I will have to look through my files and see what I can find.

I am in OC as well. My '67 is fully dissasembled and ready for paint.

Keith


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

Keith, I'll PM you


----------

